# Iberital MC2 hopper mod



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Finally got around to chopping the spare hope I have. My main reason for doing this was due to the lowish ceilings in our cottage there's not a great deal of room between the top of the worktops and the cupboards. Fed up of having the pull the grinder out every day to chuck a handful of beans into the hopper I decided to chop one down. Here my result


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Great idea. Think I will do mine as never have more than a little bit in there. What did you use? Any suggestions to make it easy?


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

literally a hacksaw, masking tape, a file and a willing volunteer (to stead the hopper on the workbench and rotate as required), (oh and a sharpie) wrap of masking tape around the hopper to stop the blade from slipping.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Diggy87 said:


> literally a hacksaw, masking tape, a file and a willing volunteer (to stead the hopper on the workbench and rotate as required), (oh and a sharpie) wrap of masking tape around the hopper to stop the blade from slipping.


Been a while since I've been on cfuk...saw this and thought genius!! Why didn't I think of that!! Cheers!! Mook


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Done the same hopper cut down to mine, probably a bit imprecise as I got a bit keen but once the lid is on any imperfections are not noticeable 🙂 Visually it looks much better.

This is my first "proper" grinder so one Q I have at this stage is - what's the point of the forks? They are not big enough for a standard 58mm pf to fit in, but as the "on" button is inside the forks I have to press the PF forwards into that gap, spreading out the forks, before lifting up the pf and letting it rest lightly on the forks. I suppose I'd expected that I'd be able to push in the PF and then let the lugs on the side of the PF support it whilst it was being dosed.

Or is the MC2 designed really to work with a small PF?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks to me as if it's designed for a spouted portafilter to sit on top, and you push the button with the spouts maybe?


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe, perhaps I'll try with the spouted one in the cupboard. My initial thought would be that the spouts are too far away from the front of the PF to hit the button, but I'll have to check it out.


----------

